# Repair Advancement Plantar Fascia & Plate



## coderguy1939 (Mar 16, 2009)

Doctor did a suture repair of a torn plantar fascia.  Under Repair, Foot in the CPT index there is a listing of 28250 which indicates repair of foot fascia, but the description of the procedure does not include a repair of the fascia.  No info in CPT Assistant on this either.  I'd appreciate input from anyone who may have run into this before.  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Mar 16, 2009)

hi David,

I know there is a code that lists plantar plate repair in the lay description but for the life of me can not remember which one it is.  IF I have some time this afternoon I will go through my CDR to see if I can find it or if you have a CDR you may want to skim through them to see if you can locate it before me 

Sorry not of much help for you this morning 
Mary, CPC,COSC


----------



## coderguy1939 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Mary,

I always appreciate hearing from you. I'll take a look through the CDR.  IN the meantime, if you happen to find something I'd appreciate hearing about it.

David


----------



## martnel (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi Mary, did you ever found that code?  I am researching all afternoon, but no joy so far!  I would also appreciate some help with this one.
Thanks!


----------



## mbort (Apr 7, 2009)

sorry for the delay guys, I've been buried in my EOM and snow for awhile now.  The closest I can come are the 28111-28114 codes but I want to think that there is something better out there, just can not put my fingers on it.  

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## martnel (Apr 13, 2009)

Mary, I do not think there is bone involved in this repair, so I may not agree with the codes you mentioned codes.  I found plantar plate repair included in 28292 (coding companion) but that does not solve my problem either, since there was no Bunion procedure done.  Thanks for trying to help.... let's keep looking?


----------

